# fish oil supplement



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I contacted a member of this forum asking her how she got her dogs coat so perfect looking. I'm sure part of it is genes, but she told me that she gives her dog fish oil supplements everyday I think?

Now this might seem like a dumb question, but do they make special fish oil supplements for dogs or do you feed them the regular ones that humans take? And can you start giving it to them as young pups?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, they do make fish oil specifically for dogs; however, most human grades are a bit higher in quality because they have more omega 3. We use the Spring Valley brand, which you can buy at places like Wal-Mart and Target. It's the human grade and they are 1000 mg each, but we occasionally get the 1200 mg ones. Our dogs get one every day with their breakfast. Our two Goldens started getting fish oil capsules when they were around 9-10 weeks old.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I give my dogs the fish oil supplements that are for humans....I started giving them to Austin and Lincoln when they turned 1 year and 10 months respectively.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

when we slacked off on fish oil (human) we noticed a real change in Obi's (RIP) skin/coat -- got well deserved dirty look from vet.

so many give Wild Salmon oil...what's the difference?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We ordered some fish oil treats online 'cause I didn't feel like trying to give them capsules or breaking them on the food. This way it's just a special cookie once a day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you do a search on fish oils and omega 3s here you can find several threads about the purity of the fish oils. They have very interesting information to consider before starting fish oil supplementation. The fear is some of the fish oils may have mercury in them. There are some independent labs that test fish oils for purity and if you are like me you will want only the purest for human and canine consumption. I use Nordic Naturals myself and swear by it...does wonders for my arthritis and my immune system. 

Some of the canine versions have added antioxidents like A and E and these vitamins can be toxic in high levels. If you plan to dose your dog at 300 mgs per 10 lbs of weight (recommended by an sports medicine veterinary specialist at the veterinary clinic we use) then you should chose a variety that doesn't add these vitamins into the formulation. Another vet at our clinic specifically mentioned Walmart/Sams Members Mark vitamins as total junk for humans and pets. She suggested looking for the actual source of the fish before choosing a supplement.

If your dog has an allergy to fish, this type of supplementaion would obviously not work well for skin and coat. Also to prevent possible GI upset, go slow on increasing the dose to the maximum amount.

My dogs have never had a problem just gulping the capsules like a treat!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cod liver Oil is awsome

the number 1 superfood check link out

http://www.westonaprice.org/Cod-Liver-Oil/Cod-Liver-Oil-The-Number-One-Superfood.html


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cod liver oil is usually high in vitamin A which is dangerous for dogs if over supplemented Also, many don't like cod liver oil as it is an organ that processes waste. Fish body oil is far superior IMO. According to the seminar Anne and I went to, the sports medicine vet recommended 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA ( the important omega 3's) per 10 lbs of body weight. My crew gets between 1800-2000 mg daily.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Cod liver oil is usually high in vitamin A which is dangerous for dogs if over supplemented Also, many don't like cod liver oil as it is an organ that processes waste. Fish body oil is far superior IMO. According to the seminar Anne and I went to, the sports medicine vet recommended 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA ( the important omega 3's) per 10 lbs of body weight. My crew gets between 1800-2000 mg daily.


 
that is why you dont go over 1 table spoon and use human grade


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It is still coming from an organ that filters bilirubin and ammonia ( waste ). http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=4179
How much EPA/DHA are you getting in a T?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

thats a human liver not a cod liver

684 mg of Omega-3 in capsule, table is about 4x

We appreciate that this formula takes their Omega-3 Fatty Acids from fish rather than other natural sources. Fish Oil provides the only type of Omega-3s that contain DHA and EPA. These two fatty acids are said to be especially powerful, and there is current research that indicates DHA and EPA are potent “brain” food. They are also said to be extremely good for the health of the heart and for the function of the joints. In fact, these two fatty acids are even said to help ward off chronic diseases. 

As mentioned above, this product contains 684 mg of Omega-3 Fatty Acids total. We feel that to gain full benefits from these powerful ingredients, people should look for dietary supplements that contain at least 700 mg each of DHA and EPA. 

Furthermore, while DHA and EPA are shown to be incredibly good for health, people must be careful that these two fatty acids are not taken from fish that have high mercury levels. There are companies on the market that will ensure that the fish they use are caught at least 3,000 feet below sea level, which makes a significant difference in mercury content, but the makers of this supplement do not address this issue. This may concern those individuals who would prefer to ensure that they are not taking a supplement that is potentially high in mercury


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like Carlson's Fish Oil and Nordic myself and was looking into giving this to my dog, however, not sure is there a "right age," to start this?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

2Retrievers222 said:


> thats a human liver not a cod liver
> 
> 684 mg of Omega-3 in capsule, table is about 4x
> 
> ...


Here is a great link to FIOS to check on purity of product. http://www.ifosprogram.com/IFOS/ConsumerReport.aspx


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

2Retrievers222 said:


> thats a human liver not a cod liver
> 
> 684 mg of Omega-3 in capsule, table is about 4x
> 
> ...


 

But the function of a fish liver is the same as for humans. 
http://www.iowas.co.uk/fish anatomy.html


----------

